# 1in. Hexagon mosaics



## sparehair (Nov 21, 2008)

Are being meticulous about cleaning the old thin set away? If its rounded or there chunks that could throw you off as well.

Stupid question to ask a mason, but thats the only thing I can think of.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------

